# Leaving pup home alone



## chicago (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm leaving my 11 week old puppy entirely alone for the first time in a few days and just wanted a bit advice. He is doing well with house training and we haven't had an accident for about 2 weeks. We leave him alone for a bit every now and ten to get used to us not being there all the time and he's done really well. But now that I won't actually be in the house to hear/peak on what he's doing freaks me out slightly... especially when my work is 1hr+ away from home. Just wanted to hear the first time you left your puppy alone and how it went? I will definitely try give him a big exercise before I leave and also have bones, kong toys and chew toys out but he is a puppy that gets bored super super quick. Also if I leave him inside, what can I do about his potty situation? He is doing extremely well and I do not want him to go backwards in his training but peeing inside...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

Put him in a crate or exercise pen while you're away and take him out as soon as you get home.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

11 weeks old is too young to leave all day without potty breaks - and a pup this young, if left for a few hours should be in a crate or a secure enclosure. At this age, it is better to keep them crated if you need to leave them for the day, and make arrangements for someone to come over two, three times a day and let them out for pottying. 

I know what some people will do is keep them in a secured, puppy safe area with a potty area, like a litter box with puppy pads, though this might make housebreaking in the long run more difficult.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

What about a small area of the backyard? That worked for us. Although when it got hot here in cal. I had to leave him in the crate and we took turns going home for breaks. I am looking into a dog walker now that my puppy is alot older.


----------



## WendyM (Aug 21, 2013)

How long is he going to be home alone?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

For safety - your puppy needs to be in a crate while you are not home. You are asking for heartache if you leave him loose.

Years ago, a friend purchased a GSD puppy and just hated the idea of putting her puppy in a "cage". Nothing that I could say would change her mind. She left her puppy in the laundry room while she went to work and came home to a dead puppy one evening. The puppy had found the dryer cord and chewed it, electrocuting him. 

Please crate your puppy. I find that, when crated, I never come home to any disasters like chewed furniture, flooring, window sills, blinds, rugs, etc. If they have to go to the bathroom, it is contained and more easily cleaned and managed. It is so much safer for your puppy to be crated.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have always used my puppy proofed kitchen while I am at work. I put wee wee pads down because it's way too long for a puppy to hold it. I did not find any added difficulty with house breaking and it wasn't too long before there would be nothing on the pad at all. My work day is at least 9+ hours including travel to keep a puppy in a crate that long isn't right.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

If using a room cordoned off for a younger pup, just know that in boredom your cabinets, walls, trim, etc. may get gnawed on if you have a chewer.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I put mine in his crate during the day. When he was young I took out the divider in the crste to give him more space, and I lined the crate with puppy pads so that any urine would be absorbed. This worked really well for me and my pup.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd get an extra large jacket or trench coat and hide the puppy inside my jacket. If anybody in the office looks at you funny, just give them a hit of the good stuff, puppy breath. Nobody will narc you out for bringing your puppy to work unless they are the crazy cat person kind and they can easily be chased off! 

On a more serious note, crate training is awesome. If you are gone for an 8 hour average shift with a one hour commute, you will be gone for at least 10 hours which is far too long for a puppy with a small bladder.

As soon as you wake up, start to play with the puppy, feed and go outside. Even if you have to get up super early, I find it important that you spend time with them before you go to work. I leave my puppy when I go to work in the morning but the wife and kids are still sleeping in to around 8. When they wake up, the puppy has a good attitude and is not overly excited or full of energy.

Be careful about letting them out of the crate as soon as you come home. This can cause mental issues with the dog. As soon as you get home, stand in front of the crate and take your shoes off. Go wash your hands and put your keys and work stuff away. Once you get settled in, go to the crate and try to make them sit, then let them out and chill out with the dog. No high voices or excitement. If you come home and freak out making the dog get excited, they can develop anxiety issues.

I would highly suggest you find a neighbor kid or friend who wants to make some easy money and get to play with an awesome puppy. Have them come over twice during the 10 hours period when you are away and have them let the pup out, play, feed, bathroom outside and then put back in the crate.

I'm using a medium crate right now that is almost too small. A crate too big will allow them to pee on one side and be comfortable sleeping on the other side. He will soon be getting a large crate due to his size.

Good luck! It has to be difficult to leave your buddy that long.


----------

